# Just ordered again from Seed Boutique



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 12, 2008)

I just placed it a few minutes ago.  I'll let you know when it arrives. This is my 4th time now.

Ordered all Nirvana seeds, one ten pack each of White Widow, Bubblicious, and NLxShiva.  Supposedly you get those five free Mazar-al-Sharif (I probably spelled that wrong), so I will have four strains going at once.  I should have enough for two grows, so I won't be ordering for a while.  Not bad for about $70 shipped.  I was going to try Attitude, but they were a bit more expensive, granted they have some neat freebies.

I wanted to get Sweet Purple from Paradise, but they were sold out.  Oh well.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 12, 2008)

Order receipt email came in while I was typing.  I didn't think about this part though....


Please note however that some periods may see extra delays, these   include Christmas and New Year. If you order over these times please allow a   little over the normal time to balance any delays in the postal service.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

good luck on the order.i too will be ordering from a different seed bank next time.as most know i have mainly ordered all my seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl
  the 5 free mazar x afghani i have growing are crazy arse plants.the 2 biggest are over 7 weeks old and have not shown sex yet.
  let me know when ya get ur beams.i might order from them also.i am waiting for mandala seeds to start up againg,after the 1st of jan.  good luck bro


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks.  I've never grown any of the strains I have ordered before.  I grew pure Northern Lights before though.

How does that Mazar respond to nutes?  I know to take it easy on White Widow.  I've read that Bubblicious and NL pretty much take whatever you give them, within reason.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck on your beans.  Hopefully the holidays won't slow them down too much.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks.  I have like a month a half left on my Super Skunk, so I should be fine.


----------



## stone0087 (Dec 12, 2008)

seed boutique did right by me my top pick great service and prices


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 12, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Please note however that some periods may see extra delays, these include Christmas and New Year. If you order over these times please allow a little over the normal time to balance any delays in the postal service.


 
I ran into this also. I ordred the week of thanksgiving, and it got here in four days. I ordered last week, and it's now eight days. So, I would have to say that it's slowed a bit at the post office.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 13, 2008)

I ordered some from the SB on Thursday, Nirvana Cali-O and Ice. It says they are in the shipping dept....I hope that means they've shipped!!! Can't wait to get that **** rollin! I read that too about X-mas, hopefully we are early enough it doesn't affect it too much. GL. FFP


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 15, 2008)

yes i got my rez chemdog dd and williams wonder ix-1 this arvo with the mazar freebies .gypsy seedboutique is great service i stick with him


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine is now in the "packing" department, which I guess is right before the "shipping" department.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine just shipped today. Goiing to W'ern US. I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 15, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I just placed it a few minutes ago.  I'll let you know when it arrives. This is my 4th time now.
> 
> Ordered all Nirvana seeds, one ten pack each of White Widow, Bubblicious, and NLxShiva.  Supposedly you get those five free Mazar-al-Sharif (I probably spelled that wrong), so I will have four strains going at once.  I should have enough for two grows, so I won't be ordering for a while.  Not bad for about $70 shipped.  I was going to try Attitude, but they were a bit more expensive, granted they have some neat freebies.
> 
> I wanted to get Sweet Purple from Paradise, but they were sold out.  Oh well.



Thanks.  I've been #!*# around with my WW beans from .nl for 5 weeks now.  Took 4 days to sprout 2 new replacements.  Here it is mid-December and I have about 4 months to get a crop in before the (too high) summer temps.  I was really nervous about my 1st bean purchase but it went very well, as Andy said it would.  I figured once I got them, I'd be all set but actually I be all wrong.  I'll be watching for your updates


----------



## Zipp (Dec 16, 2008)

I"m keeping an eye on this, I'm planning on ordering from Seed Boutique. has anyone recieved beans from Seed Boutique in the midwest, US? has anyone ever had to sign for an order from Seed Boutique? what's this I hear about people having problems with shipments going through chicago?


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 16, 2008)

i know i got mine here to the SE in 7 days from SB i will defenitly order from them again and i didnt have to sign for mine.i order nirvanas papaya and early misty havent germed them yet as i am waiting for spring 

Was also my first time ever ordering anything off the net


----------



## Zipp (Dec 17, 2008)

hey flaboy420, what was the payment method you used?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a "order sent in full" email, which to me seems like it took a long time to be packed and shipped.  Much longer than the previous orders. We'll see....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you get the breeder packs with your purchase from seedboutique?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

You mean the like 3"x5" envelopes with pictures of the strain on them?  If so, yes.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

Slick. I am going to try them next. Just waiting on Mandala to be back. I was looking at Chimera also, have you tried their seeds before?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 18, 2008)

No, I have not.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

The reviews on Nirvana's strains are great, I am going to save money and order them. Thanks.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 18, 2008)

Zipp said:
			
		

> hey flaboy420, what was the payment method you used?


 
i used a prepaid credit card for my order


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 27, 2008)

Seeds arrived today and look good.  5 free Mazar-i-sharif seeds were included.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent!

I look forward to seeing your journal.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey mine arrived too! How great! Good luck with your grow.


----------

